# No hard feelings



## Kraus

How do you say this expression in your language?

In Italian it's "Senza rancore".


----------



## Natalisha

*In Russian*:  Забудем прошлое! (Let's forget the past!) / Не поминайте лихом! (Don't think badly of me!)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Χωρίς παρεξήγηση» (xo'ris pare'ksiʝisi); "no" or "without misunderstanding".
In rural areas one can hear «με το συμπάθιο» (me to sim'baθço); a colloquial way to ask for pardon (lit. "with empathy").

[θ] is a voiceless dental non-sibilant fricative
[x] is a voiceless velar fricative, known as the hard ch
[ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative
[ʝ] is a voiced palatal fricative


----------



## Hakro

Funny enough, nowadays nearly all *Finns* say: "No hard feelings", in English!

Of course we have some corresponding Finnish expressions:
- Älä muista pahalla (Don't remember me in a bad way)
- Älä kanna kaunaa (Don't keep heartburning, don't feel resentment) 

... but these sound a bit archaic or bookish. I think that before learning the English "no hard feelings" Finns didn't say anything.


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*, as in Italian: "_sans rancune_"


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: Nincs harag!

[nincs = there isn't; harag = anger]


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: sem ressentimentos.


----------



## sakvaka

Hakro said:


> Funny enough, nowadays nearly all *Finns* say: "No hard feelings", in English!
> 
> Of course we have some corresponding Finnish expressions:
> - Älä muista pahalla (Don't remember me in a bad way)
> - Älä kanna kaunaa (Don't keep heartburning, don't feel resentment)
> 
> ... but these sound a bit archaic or bookish. I think that before learning the English "no hard feelings" Finns didn't say anything.



In my opinion, only the second one sounds "archaic or bookish". I'd prefer the first one with the frequentative aspect _muistella_: Älä muistele pahalla! But naturally this is just a matter of taste. Besides, I can assure you all that this is the first time I hear about the English phrase! (note that I haven't got as much life experience as Hakro...) So it mustn't be too common here in Finland.


----------



## Hakro

sakvaka said:


> So it mustn't be too common here in Finland.


Maybe it's not too common in  Mikkeli, in eastern Finland, but the English phrase is the only one I hear in Helsinki.


----------



## Equinozio

In Tagalog: *Walang samaan ng loob.*


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting, I have been looking for the translation of a Hungarian idiom and got here, there is another (very unique) Hungarian idiom:

*Hungarian*: Szent a béke! (The peace is sacred)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*nic ve zlém* (coll. *zlym*)

nothing in evil/bad (adj.)


----------



## DaylightDelight

Japanese:
悪く思うなよ /waruku omou nayo/ (Don't think bad of me)


----------



## Ectab

Arabic:
لا ضغينة  laa Dagheena(tan) lit: No grudge


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> «Χωρίς παρεξήγηση» (xo'ris pare'ksiʝisi); "no" or "without misunderstanding".
> In rural areas one can hear «με το συμπάθιο» (me to sim'baθço); a colloquial way to ask for pardon (lit. "with empathy").
> 
> [θ] is a voiceless dental non-sibilant fricative
> [x] is a voiceless velar fricative, known as the hard ch
> [ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative
> [ʝ] is a voiced palatal fricative


Apologies for quoting myself, there's also the expression we use as proverb *«περασμένα-ξεχασμένα»* [peɾazˈmena k͡sexazˈmena] (neut. nom. pl.) --> (let) _bygones_ (be) _forgotten_

Some etymology
-MoGr nominal *«περασμένος, -νη, -νο»* [peɾazˈmenos] (neut.), [peɾazˈmeni] (fem.), [peɾazˈmeno] (neut.) --> _bygone, past, previous, former_ < Classical Present Perfect mediopassive participle *«πεπερασμένος» pĕpĕrăsménŏs* --> _finite, outdated, having ended_, of active denominative v. *«περάω/περῶ» pĕráō* (uncontracted)/*pĕrô* (contracted) --> _to pass through, go beyond, reach the end_ < Classical neut. noun *«πέραν» pérān* --> _the other side, the country/place opposite to ours_ (PIE *per- _to cross, pass_ cf Skt. परि (pári), _around_, Av. pairi- _around, about_, Lat. per).

-MoGr nominal *«ξεχασμένος, -νη, -νο»* [k͡sexazˈmenos] (masc.), [k͡sexazˈmeni] (fem.), [k͡sexazˈmeno] (neut.) --> _forgotten, unremembered_ aphetic of Byz.Gr Present Perfect mediopassive participle *«ἐξεχασμένος» ĕk͡sekhasménos* (idem) < Byz.Gr active v. *«ξεχάνω» k͡sekhánō** & *«ξεχνῶ» k͡sekhnô** --> _to forget_ < compound; Classical prefix, preposition, and adverb *«ἐκ» ĕk*, which becomes *«ἐξ» ĕk͡s* when the next word begins with a vowel --> _out_ (PIE *h₁eǵʰs-/*h₁eḱs- _out_ cf Lat. ex/ex- _out of, from_) + Byz.Gr verb *«χάνω» khánō* --> _to miss, lose_ < Classical denominative v. *«χαόω/χαῶ» kʰăóō* (uncontracted)/*kʰăô* (contracted) --> _to devour, utterly destroy, throw into chaos_ < Classical neut. noun *«χάος» kʰắŏs* --> _chaos, unlimited empty space, wide chasm, abyss_ (from a possible PIE root *gʰeh₂-mn- _palate_ cf Lith. gomurys, _palate_, Proto-Germanic *gaume(n)- > Ger. Gaumen).

***Late Byzantine & Modern Greek verbs compounded with *«ἐκ-»* [ek-] *«ἐξ»* [ek͡s] --> _off, out of_, through misanalysis of the augment in past-tense forms, give rise to a new "vernacular" prefix *«ξε-»* [k͡se-] e.g. Classical v. in aorist *«ἐξέκοψα» ĕk͡sékŏp͡să* --> _I cut off_ > ByzGr aphetic *«ξέκοψα» k͡sékop͡sa* (idem), from which a new Late Byz.Gr & MoGr active Present tense v. *«ξεκόβω»* [k͡seˈkovo] is formed in place of the Classical *«ἐκ-κόπτω» ĕk-kóptō*; the augment is retained in the Present tense too, and the MoGr prefix *«ξε-»* [k͡se-] is now a very productive bound morpheme indicating the meanings of _outwardness, removal_ or _privativeness, intensiveness, movement forward_ or _upward_.


----------



## Armas

apmoy70 said:


> Apologies for quoting myself, there's also the expression we use as proverb *«περασμένα-ξεχασμένα»* [peɾazˈmena k͡sexazˈmena] (neut. nom. pl.) --> (let) _bygones_ (be) _forgotten_



That reminds me of something similar in Finnish: _ollutta ja mennyttä_ "been and bygone".

Another Greek expression that occurred to me is _όσα είπαμε νερό κι αλάτι._


----------



## apmoy70

You always surprise me with your knowledge of Greek, Armas, I wish I could be as fluent in Finnish as you are in Greek (my Finnish is non existent).
Yes, *«νερό κι αλάτι»* [neˈɾo ci͜ aˈlati] --> _water and salt_ is still in use (it's a rustic expression), and the thinking is _as the salt can be dissolved into water, let no hard feelings remain between us_.
Another rustic expression is *«σφουγγάρι!»* [sfuŋˈgaɾi] --> _sponge!_ (the thinking is _let's cleanse our relationship of the past hard feelings like the sponge removes dirt_).

-MoGr neut. *«σφουγγάρι»* [sfuŋˈgaɾi] --> _sponge_ < Byz.Gr neut. diminutive *«σπογγάριον» spoŋgárion*, later *«σφογγάριον» sphoŋgárion* with dissimilation < Classical masc. noun *«σπόγγος» spóŋgŏs* --> _sponge_ (an old Wanderwort, identical to Arm. սունկ (sunk), _mushroom_, Lat. fungus, _mushroom_).


----------



## 810senior

DaylightDelight said:


> Japanese:
> 悪く思うなよ /waruku omou nayo/ (Don't think bad of me)


This one too. 悪気はなかったんだ(lit. I had no *evil feelings*)


----------



## Messquito

別見怪！ Don't take it as bizzarre.


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

*без лутење* - without getting-angry (the latter is a verbal noun, i.e. gerund)

It might sound a bit childish in some contexts, so one could use "немој да се навредиш", meaning "don't get insulted" as a more serious alternative. There is also "не ме сфаќај погрешно", meaning "don't get me wrong".


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: I mostly hear the French expression, whereas we have the word "wrok" (related with 'wraak, 'revenge')...


----------



## SuperXW

Messquito said:


> 別見怪！ Don't take it as bizzarre.


Or 别介意 (Don't mind.)
There are other choices in some contexts:
恕我直言 (Fogiving me of saying it directly.)


----------



## Frieder

German: _Nichts für ungut_. This doesn't make much sense even in German, but it's an idiom (lit.:"nothing for ungood").


----------

